# Snow :)



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Yesterday we got the first snow of the season. Me and the boy decided to go over to our friend's house for hot chocolate.


----------



## tjgosurf (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow I am so glad I don't drive a truck anymore. I hate snow, not because driving in it sucks, because it got all over the inside of the truck.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

'nuff said


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Vow! nice picture Kuan - we got news of the snow over here too!! a friend of mine lives in MN - he was shoveling his drive at 3.00 am!! It was lucky for me as I got to chat with him online - although he was none too pleased!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Kuan, he's getting so big! Seems like yesterday he was six months old, leaving spit-up on my slacks!


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

wow. That's what they call snow? I've seen snow once in my life, when my dad took me to Tennessee. It wasn't like that though. Central Texas doesn't get snow. We have "ice days" maybe twice a year when about a 1/8 inch of ice lines the streets. Sometimes I wish I could play in the snow but it seems a bit too cold. December 2nd the temperature was 80 degrees and sunny.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

We are expecting a foot between today until Wed.

(I'm dreaming of a white Christmas....)


Luc H.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Woke up to about 4-5" yesterday morning. I am so glad I invested in an electric start on the snowblower this summer! Otherwise I might have been typing this from a hospital bed:smiles:
But since I did get it, it took awhile to turn over for the first time, but Ka-ching! There is was and blowing the driveway etc was a breeze! Then I went to band practice and it started to rain! Rained most of the day and night and now it's snowing again and that should be here to stay!


----------

